# HAHA Funny Halloween card!!!



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

That was hilarious!!

Enjoy this one too - http://www.funnybunch.com/hal/starrynight.swf


----------



## TERRORificTyler (Oct 1, 2004)

haha Nice one!


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

That sums up what TRUE HORROR really is.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

that was too funny


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Blue Mountain and Funny Bunch RofL


----------



## Fushiaheels (Oct 26, 2007)

I found really great Halloween ecards at mushygushy.com


----------



## Addict (Sep 24, 2007)

very funny, loved the flasher.


----------



## spiffy (Oct 27, 2007)

LOL! That was absolutely hilarious! So true!


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

oh man thats the funniest thing i have seen in years!


----------



## Themaskman (Feb 14, 2007)

hE hE hE! Both of those were pretty funny.



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so cool, i've never seen a moon so colorfully.


----------

